# Canned olive oil



## survivalprepdotnet (Mar 11, 2010)

I saw a post on another site about canned olive oil, which obviously would keep from going rancid much longer than bottled oil, but I've been Googling for canned olive oil and can't seem to find any listings at least on the sites that are coming up. Any of you know of any places selling canned oil?


----------



## charlie505 (Jun 5, 2009)

any Italian or Spanish deli will have one gallon cans - the extra virgin is great on salads but burns when cooking - the light oil is good for frying and such.


----------



## survivalprepdotnet (Mar 11, 2010)

There aren't any Spanish or Italian delis within 100 miles of where I live.  Any suggestions on places online that would sell olive oil in a can?


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I've bought this stuff and like it.

Zoe Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 1-Liter Tins (Pack of 2): Amazon.com: Grocery


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I've used this stuff and like it.

Zoe Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 1-Liter Tins (Pack of 2): Amazon.com: Grocery


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The local Publix Grocery here in north Florida carries it - but it is NOT cheap!


----------



## survivalprepdotnet (Mar 11, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> The local Publix Grocery here in north Florida carries it - but it is NOT cheap!


What brand is it, so I can look for it?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

The grocery section on Amazon.com has a 100 choices available.

Not cheap, but it is apparently common. 16 oz to + gallons size.

Probably in health food stores too.

Not convinced it stores longer but am open to hearing more on the idea.

Gilso Extra Virgin Olive Oil Mini-Can: Amazon.com: Grocery


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here in Australia just about every supermarket carries two or three brands of it...usually Spanish stuff.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, I don't recall the brand name - there were so many I was looking at, mostly foreign brands. The gallon can was tempting, but I hardly use the smaller bottles now, and don't know just how long the canned oil will last.
I mostly use the 'spray can' oil, and they have an 'olive oil' type now. Very convenient for doing my fries in the oven on tinfoil!


----------

